# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش گام به گام SharePoint 2013 بخش دوم ( نصب sharepoint)

## mehdin69

با عرض پوزش از همه عزیزان بابت دیر کرد در آموزش 
همانطور که می دانید متاسفانه از این نرم افزار آموزش های زیادی موجود نیست من هم هر چی یاد گرفتم از خودم بوده و مطمئناً مطالبی که در دسترس دارم پراکنده هستن
وقت گذاشتن برای اینکه این مطالب رو شسته و رفته براتون گذاشتن یه کم زمان گیر هست
ببخشید خلاصه
بعد از اون مطالب پایه ایی باید بدونیم که SharePoint رو چطوری نصب کنیم و امکاناتی که می خوایم چیه
اینجا من زدم SP 2013 نگران نباشید 2013 رو آموزش میدم اما برای شروع بکار خواهشاً از نسخه Sharepoint Server 2010 استفاده کنید ( بعداً میریم سراغ 2013 )
اول از همه یه برنامه مثل VM Warre برای راه اندازی SP (که از این به بعد مخفف Share point هست )روی سیستم خودتون نصب کنین
حالا باید یه Win Server 2008 r2 رو بگیرید و روی VM Ware نصب کنین 
یادتون باشه windows رو Update کنین
بعد از این مراحل برید سراغ نصب SP
هنگام نصب به اینترنت متصل باشید
وقتی وارد فایل نصب SP  می شید یک گزینه میبینید برای نصب پیش نیازهای SP بنام  PreRequerment این فایل رو اجرا کنین و منظر بمونین تا همه پیش نیاز ها از اینترنت گرفته بشه
SP دو نسخه داره 
Stand Alone : همراه خودش دیتابیس sql  و ... رو نصب میکنه و دیگری
FARM : که قبل از نصب این نسخه حتماً باید SQL Server 2008 R2 رو داشته باشید.

خب توصیه من برای شروع کار اینه Stand Alone  نصب کنین تا با SharePioint آشنا بشیم ...

جسارت نباشه که اینو گفتم و آموزش دومم رو به این بحث اختصاص دادم اما بدونین یکی از سوالهایی که هنگام گزینش ازتون برای SP میکنن توی همین مراحل نصب هست... 
چون مراحل نصب SharePoint یک مقدار دردسر داره ( البته برای تازه کارا )

راستی برای این گفتم VM Ware چون نصب Sharepoint رو چندین بار تست کنین اگه نیاز به نصب ویندوز شد فقط یه نسخه از ویندوز توی VM Ware نصب کنین و بعد مجدداً نصب SharePoint رو انجام بدید
ولی سعی کنین جایی از SharePoint استفاده کنین که تحت Domain باشه آخه معمولاً بحث های شبکه زیاد پیش میاد توی SharePoint برای همین زیاد خودتون رو درگیر این بحث ها نکنین فعلاً چون بسیار پیچیده میشه بحث هایی که داریم

پیش نیاز های یک سیستم که می خواین ازش استفاده کنین سعی کنین امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه
Ram : 8 Gig
Hard : 100 G
نترسین :)
SharePoint برای کارهای بزرگ ساخته شده پس این حداقل امکاناتی هست که نیاز دارید...
زود زود آموزش بعدی رو میذارم 
پس اول از همه SharePoint رو نصب کنین تا بریم سراغ ادامه مباحث

----------


## mohaddesehd

با تشکر از آموزشتون.همچنان منتظر تاپیکهای بعدیتون هستم.

----------


## miladwwe2013

ادامه نداره.........

----------


## mehdin69

ادامه که ببینید توی تایپیک های بعدی گذاشته شده

----------


## kavayo

من تازه میخوام sp را   در visual studio یاد بگیرم ایا برای نوشتن برنامه sp در visual studio2012  ویا  vs2013 نیازی به طی چنین مراحلی است ؟ چون من وقتی میخوام یه پروژه sp در vs ایجاد کنم خطای نبود سرور را نشان میدهد .

----------


## mehdin69

> من تازه میخوام sp را   در visual studio یاد بگیرم ایا برای نوشتن برنامه sp در visual studio2012  ویا  vs2013 نیازی به طی چنین مراحلی است ؟ چون من وقتی میخوام یه پروژه sp در vs ایجاد کنم خطای نبود سرور را نشان میدهد .


بله نیاز به نصب sharepoint دارید

----------


## kavayo

من سیستم ضعیفه آیا میتونم 2012windows server رو به تنهایی به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی داشته باشم و دیگه از vmware و نصب سیستم عامل رو اون استفاده نکنم؟

----------


## mehdin69

> من سیستم ضعیفه آیا میتونم 2012windows server رو به تنهایی به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی داشته باشم و دیگه از vmware و نصب سیستم عامل رو اون استفاده نکنم؟


توصیه میکنم windows server 2008 همراه با sharepoint 2010 استفاده کنین

----------


## nasimbahari

سلام.شرکت ما sp  روی خدمات ابر گرفته و به خاطر هزینه زیاد فقط 10 تا کاربر میتونن متصل بشن ولی کاربران ما خیلی زیاد هستن این مشکل رو چطوری حل کنیم؟

----------


## ELI994

سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 
من توی لپ تاپم یه ویندوز سرور 2016 نصب کردم  و روی اون هم vm با ویندوز سرور 2016 نصب شده . در ضمن اینم بگم که رم من 4 گیگ هست 
الان برای نصب SQl 2012  سرعت خیلی پایینه و با مکافات مراحل نصب جلو میره یعنی کنده  . به نظرتون برای افزایش سرعت سیستمم باید چیکار کنم ؟

----------

